# Ty Lawson Wants Kim Kardashian



## Basel

> We've been saying it for months -- but now an NBA star has finally recognized that hooking up with a Kardashian leads to championships ... and NBA star Ty Lawson wants to take one for the team.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets superstar rookie went to his Twitter page today and posted the following message, "I heard if u hit a kardashian i win a championship .. Kim k holla me!!! I need ya for 17 min."
> 
> Lawson continued, "I'll take one for the team lol ... If miles Austin miles or wateva his name is win a chip next ye ... Then thing is amazing."
> 
> As TMZ previously reported, the Kardashians are 2-for-2 in the last year -- with Reggie Bush winning a Super Bowl and Khloe's man Lamar Odom locking up an NBA title.
> 
> Now, with Kim dating NFL wide receiver Miles Austin -- the smart money is on the Dallas Cowboys to take it all next season.


http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/21/nba-star-ty-lawson-kim-kardashian-have-sex-championship-miles-austin-dallas-cowboys/

:laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan

ya right 17 min, That Armenian girl will dry hump him for a min and he will be done


----------



## Seanzie

Why are most NBA players illiterate?


----------



## Diable

He can have her hot slutty ass three seconds after he figures out a way to convince her that ****ing him would make her more famous.


----------



## Adam

I remember when the Nuggets passed on Arenas because he was at an NBA game and they put the kiss cam on him and he licked his date's face. Denver has come a long way. They're a stone's throw from the jailblazers.


----------



## Ben

I want Kim Kardashian too..can I get a news article?


----------



## hroz

LOL. He is just joking................ Dont think anyone should be taking it too seriously.
Having said that maybe he should word it better.

LOL.
Anyone didnt Kim hook up with Ronaldo (portugese football star) and Portugal didnt win the world cup so you know...............


----------



## l0st1

Getting with Kimmy K is like winning a Championship by itself.Who doesn't want that?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

onelakerfan said:


> ya right 17 min, That Armenian girl will dry hump him for a min and he will be done


I know if I dry hump Kim K for a min I'll jizz in my pants


----------

